# Tuning a fountain?



## whteglve (Mar 18, 2011)

I am about to give up on making fountain pens. I've made several and they all write about the same. I'm using Private Reserve ink with kit nibs. They either run dry while writing or leave tons of ink behind. Also I can't get any of them to start smoothly either. When I write with one I have to keep a scratch pad around so I can write on it until the ink begins to flow. All these problems came to a head when I tried a pack of disposable fountains from Pilot. Compared to mine these things write GREAT!!!


----------



## Monty (Mar 18, 2011)

Check out the "Behind the Nib" articles in the library - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828
I think they will help with your problem.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Which fountain kit are you using.

The components of the Baron, Jrs and the like I've never had an issue with (even using the kit ink), but the cheap Euro Fountains that I've made had absolutely terrible feeds that never worked right.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 18, 2011)

You've gotta read Lou's articles that Mannie linked to above.  That's the first step.  Second is to disassemble, clean, inspect and reassemble each kit fp section you've done so far, and every one you do in the future.  It's cleaner and easier to do it before you ink them the first time.  But necessary in any case.  It's all in the articles, but the high points are that the nib must have a nice smooth tight fit against the feed, and the feed must end at the right spot under the nib.  The section must fit well enough to keep them that way.  If a given combination of nib, feed and section don't fit right, swap around parts till you get one that does.  But don't bother assembling and inking a section unless it fits right, looks right and don't wiggle around after you put it together.  I try to do fountain pens in groups and just put all the components of the sections together in a pile, and assemble them, disassemble them, fiddle around with them, and otherwise enjoy playing with them till I get enough that work together correctly to ink them, put them in the pens I have, and test them.  Then the ones that do work get disassembled individually, cleaned and reassembled for storage.  The ones that don't write well get disassembled, cleaned and go back into the box till the next time I feel like messing with them.  

Specific problems with a given component may be fixable, or they may just need to be junked.  But never just assume that because a section came with a kit that it must go into that pen, or that it will work automatically.  Spare components can be ordered from several sources, so have some spares.  

And remember, This is the fun part!  So enjoy it.  PS, it's more enjoyable if you aren't going through ink in $.50+ cartridges while you fiddle around getting things working, so go to staples and get a bottle of parker "quink" to experiment with and save the expensive stuff for demo's.  But don't try to use india ink, artists ink, or iron gall ink, or the cartridges that come in the kits.  only ink specifically made for fountain pens.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nicely written James.  Everyone should not only read Lou's article but what you wrote.  I like the enouragement and keep it fun train of thought.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 26, 2014)

Monty said:


> Check out the "Behind the Nib" articles in the library - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828
> I think they will help with your problem.


 
I tried to access this link and was given the message " Ambidex you don't have permission to access this page" have seen this message before and have just moved on, but why wouldn't I have access to a link in the library? or am I just doing something wrong, which is usually the case.


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 26, 2014)

I just tried to link to the article and got the same message.  Now I have the same question!


----------



## Gary Zakian (Feb 26, 2014)

Ditto on failure to get to the link.


----------



## Monty (Feb 26, 2014)

I just tried it with no problem.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 26, 2014)

Navigate to the article instead of using the link, the link does not work for me but going to the library and finding the article works just fine,
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dan26 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm...I tried the link - no go. I navigated to it through the library and got "Page not found".


----------



## yort81 (Mar 1, 2014)

Monty said:


> Check out the "Behind the Nib" articles in the library - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828
> I think they will help with your problem.




Monty....I dont seem to be able to access that link... it says I dont have authorization or something like that


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2014)

yort81 said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the "Behind the Nib" articles in the library - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828
> ...




Try library/techniques/behind the nib
This is not a link, just follow that navigation path.


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 1, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> yort81 said:
> 
> 
> > Monty said:
> ...


 
Got it Ed...Thanks!


----------



## yort81 (Mar 1, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> yort81 said:
> 
> 
> > Monty said:
> ...




LOL.. Ed thank you!! If I had, but just read the entire thread... it was announced many times....  I have egg on my face now  

thank you Sir :smile-big:


----------



## JohnGreco (Mar 1, 2014)

I also get Page Not Found when trying to navigate there through the Library.


----------



## panamag8or (Mar 21, 2014)

The "Behind The Nib" articles are now in the General Reference section.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 9, 2014)

I found the section under the techniques section but it will not open when I click on it, every other topic will open. Does anyone know why or maybe have a copy of the article you can send me. I'm going to be making some Jr Gent and Baron II FP soon and I want to get as much information on FP as I can get.


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, try this trick ---
Library > Index > scroll down to Techniques and you will see all the "Behind the Nib" PDFs


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Harry that worked just fine


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 9, 2014)

Adjusting Ink Flow on a Nib
Date: 2008, Size: 30K PDF
Nib adjustment - Practice, Practice
Date: 2008, Size: 25K PDF
Nib Replacement
Date: 2007, Size: 160K PDF
Prepping an New Nib
Date: 2008, Size: 30K PDF
Selecting a Fountain Pen
Date: 2008, Size: 25K PDF
Your Reservoir: Is it Really Full or Only Partly
Date: 2008, Size: 75K PDF




Here is the links to all of Lou's PDF's


----------

